# Son tres bas. (Alsa, IDT 92HD81B1C5)

## droide

Bonjour,

je viens d'avoir mon nouveau pc portable, et j'ai donc installer Gentoo dessus. Cependant j'ai un petit soucis avec le son.

Je boot le pc, le son est correct (au niveau du volume) et relativement souvent, le son est tres bas, même avec le volum à fond. Et je n'arrive pas à trouver la cause.

J'ai recompiler le noyau plusieurs fois, en enlevant des modules, en en rajoutant, mais rien n'y fais...

```

# lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

```

```

# cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.23 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux droidelaptop 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Fri Sep 3 01:20:00 CEST 2010 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

HDA Intel at 0xf6ffc000 irq 56

Audio devices:

0: STAC92xx Analog (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers:

0: IDT 92HD81B1C5

```

Si quelqu'un à une idée ça serai vraiment sympa !

Merci d'avance.

----------

## barul

Que dit alsamixer? Et accessoirement,  un alsaconf en root?

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

